# A Product of Orion: All Coiled Out



## Michael (26/7/17)

Want to know more about *All Coiled Out*? 
Well here you go...

*All Coiled Out* is produced by *Orion* and takes a different spin on the *Orion* range...
Bringing in some creamy yogurt and some delectable fruits.

Here are the descriptions of each flavour...

*LYLO*




The perfect blend of creamy yogurt topped with fresh sweet lychees and an undertone of a light tart.

*MELLO*




A perfect mango and peach yogurt with just the right amount of sweetness to balance everything together.

*YOYO*




A complex blend of various fruits and creamy yogurt with a delightful sweet tarty undertone.

These three flavours available in 0mg, 3mg & 6mg 

Hope you all enjoy these flavours as much as we do!

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

